# How you can avoid guitar shoulder pain?



## michals231

Dear guitar friends,
I am sharing with you my workout which gives me healthy shoulder, neck or back: 



 Wondering: How you can avoid guitar shoulder pain? (My guitar shoulder pain workout takes few min. All you need is an elastic band yoga mate.)
Stay healthy!


----------



## michals231

Dear guitar friends,
I am sharing with you my workout which gives me healthy shoulder, neck or back: 



 Wondering: How you can avoid guitar shoulder pain? (My guitar shoulder pain workout takes few min. All you need is an elastic band yoga mate.)
Stay healthy!


----------



## Brazing

I had a problem with shoulder pain. But I think many things are depended on guitar straps. I used cheap straps and that was the pain cause for me.


----------

